# We have Marriage Problems Help!



## Eleonita (May 7, 2011)

Hi..I´m new here i didnt knew where to write about my problem i decided to write here..I am 19 years old and my husband is 25 year old we are 1 and a half year married , i met him when i was 17 , we loved each other very much , we lived in the same place but he lived also in germany he camed home every 6 months anyway we married and now i live with him and his parents his brothers and sister in our tradition is normal but may couples decide to live sepparated when they want when they get married anyways..after we get married the problems began,he is not the same anymore or maybe he was like this but i didnt knew it,we had fight with his mother father with his sister everyday she doesnt love me at all,I begg him for living sepparated i told him to find another appartment to stay alone together,even if he admited that he loves me , everytime that i opened this conversation he said no we will wait cause my father is sick,i cant leave them like this we have to wait for my brother to get married my young brother too, my sister, then everybody will live sepparetly..He cant see anymore that beacuse of his family we are fighting every day for little little things , he began to slap me in the face everytime that we had a fight now he doesnt have any respect for me he yells at me everytime when i say something that he doesnt like unfortenetly now i yell him too i dont have any respect for him too,sometimes i think that i am not good psychological because of them..and now i dont know what to do i dont want to leave him i want to save my marriage but i dont know how because i am tired , last time that we had this conversation he told me that in december we will have our house, but since then we have fight everyday even if i am angry veryy angry he says to me dont raise your voice make your speech quite,then i say to him How do you expect this from me when i see them that they doesnt love me,(they didnt love me from the start because his mother wanted to choose my husbands wife..but my husband choosed me and they can not accept that)so..i dont know what to do can anybody help me what can i do to save my marriage and to make him have respect for me again love me again like before,to go out like before because now he goes to work comes home and watches television everyday is the same , I clean everyday this house , if i am tired i can not do anything his mother yells why i am sitting his sister is saying bad things about together with my husbands mother i am just waiting help from you all Please help us...


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Can you turn the red off so I can read it?


----------



## Eleonita (May 7, 2011)

I´ve changed it..


----------



## CharlieBrown (May 10, 2011)

At your age, and let me assure you I am no pro. Just read my recent posts, as I am new too. I read a book called. "We love each other but...) By Ellen Wachter. What a book and at your young ages and new marriage, it will be the best thing for both of you to read. Just my opinion.


----------



## Rough Patch Sewing (Apr 18, 2011)

From reading your post, it seems that you and your husband are living with family, my wife and I, due to trying to regain financial stability reasons are living with my wife's parents. Is your husband's family aware of your husband's face slapping physical abuse?

Is there anyone that can intervene and tell your husband that he is being abusive, disrespectful and putting your marriage in jeopardy? If he will not listen to you, will he listen to someone he respects?

The abuse needs to be addressed and he needs to be held accountable by other people concerning this.

Before I can give you any further advice, I do not know if there is any thing that anyone can do to help you in your efforts to save the marriage. Point blank, abuse in a marriage needs to be addressed and stopped for any other marriage saving help to take place. Your safety is the number one concern at this point.

I hope that things do change and that he is willing to admit that he is abusive towards you, that it is a problem, he regrets his actions and that he shows clear signs of getting help for the way he abuses you.


----------



## Rough Patch Sewing (Apr 18, 2011)

I had a sister who was abused and I am glad that she is safe now and with a man who loves her very much.

She sought help for her situation. Is there any resource like that that you can turn to for advice and help?


----------

